

Ask HN: I'd like to get a telescope for my kids. What do I need to know? - cubicle67

One of my daughters is developing a keen interest in Astronomy, and I'd like to get her a telescope but I don't know much about them.<p>What I'm trying to find out is how to tell if I'm buying a toy or something good. There seems to be lots of telescopes in places like Dick Smith (Australian electronics retail chain) that are not much more than toys. What should I look for, and how do I tell if it will be any good?<p>My budget is about AU$200, but if needed I'll spend a bit more to get something that's actually going to be useful. This is an area I know nothing about, so any advice would be great.
======
npk
Fortunately for you 2009 happens to be the international year of astronomy.
Buy your daughter this:

<https://www.galileoscope.org/gs/>

She'll be able to do a variety of experiments on it, and if it turns out she
actually enjoys looking through it, you can then buy her something more
pricey.

------
redleader
<http://findascope.com/>

~~~
cubicle67
Thanks. Haven't read it all yet, but looks good so far.

------
tjpick
one thing I read in an annual astronomy magazine is that you're better off to
start with a good pair of binoculars. I think the reason being they are
cheaper and easier to control. I can look up the details if you are
interested, and if I still have the mag kicking around home.

